
Astronomers complete first international asteroid tracking exercise - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-11-astronomers-international-asteroid-tracking.html
======
erasmuse
We want to explore the solar system... and there are these marvellous parcels
of kinetic energy and expensive rare earth elements whizzing around the place.
With built-in radiation shielding, too.

OK, at least one of the bigguns is pointing at Earth. But, you know what they
say, every existential threat is an opportunity in disguise! In this case,
potentially _unlimited funding_ for the study and development of asteroid
harnessing technology. That's _before_ you sell the metals.

